# Ohio - Alum Creek - July 26th!



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeremy and I will be coming with our dog Parker. Can't bring Bailey b/c I'm not sure how she would end up doing with that many dogs. I got lucky when Nick came with Jake and Allie last year. I probably shouldn't try it again with more dogs... We're looking forward to it, though!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I will try my hardest to be there. My name is Andrea and I have two boys Tucker and Tanner. What time ?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

riddle03... the time is set for 12 pm

I (Sandra) and my hubby (Stu) will be there with our two goldens Geddy (F-23 months) and Sawyer (M-8.5 months)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

It might be kind of hard because my husband works all weekend but I would really love to go.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't come but I was wondering where exactly that is at.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

riddle03 said:


> It might be kind of hard because my husband works all weekend but I would really love to go.


Would a friend be able to help? We'd love to meet you.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

We're keeping our fingers and paws crossed that we'll be there. Atlantis (9 1/2) had tumors removed last Wednesday. Hoping she'll be healed enough to go, she just won't be able to swim though. Tasia(4 1/2) and Kaylee(3 1/2), me(Cathy) and my hubby(Rich) Sure hoping we can attend and meet everyone.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We will be there, Me(Claudia), DH(Marty), Nikki and Travis. Dogs Jack(3),
Rusty(1), Sadie(8-9 month) and Charlie(14) and I think 2 friends of my kids and 2 pugs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

riddle03 said:


> It might be kind of hard because my husband works all weekend but I would really love to go.


Maybe we can work something out, you're already in Columbus so maybe someone can pick you up on there way. Where in Columbus do you live?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> We're keeping our fingers and paws crossed that we'll be there. Atlantis (9 1/2) had tumors removed last Wednesday. Hoping she'll be healed enough to go, she just won't be able to swim though. Tasia(4 1/2) and Kaylee(3 1/2), me(Cathy) and my hubby(Rich) Sure hoping we can attend and meet everyone.


Cathy how is Atlantis, have you heard anything yet?? PM me please or call.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could make it - it sounds like a lot of fun.
Unfortunately, all work and no play is making Deni a very dull girl lately! :eyecrazy:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks SS for making it Sticky:wavey:


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks like we will be able to come. The vet said I can take Atlantis. I want her to enjoy the rest of her short life as much as she can. The tumors were malignant and there is nothing that can help her. I won't have my precious girl for long so I want her to have as much fun as she can possibly have.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh gosh I'm soo sorry!! I am glad you're able to come but that's just aweful. Which one is Atlantis in your siggy pic?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Atlantis.  I'm glad you will be able to make it - I'm sure she'll have a great time at the park.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh gosh I'm soo sorry!! I am glad you're able to come but that's just aweful. Which one is Atlantis in your siggy pic?


Atlantis is the lighter one of the 3. My poor baby will still look bad when we go, her hair was shaved for the surgery and they shaved her where they were going to remove more tumors but they had to stop and bring her out of the anesthetic. Now that the stitches are almost dissolved she's all scabbie.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She's beautiful. I'll be sure to give her extra hugs and kisses when I meet her!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay I hope ya'll don't get offended by this but my hubby emailed me just now saying...

" BTW only 4 working days left until ORGY. (Ohio region Golden Yippie) "

and I thought it was too funny not to share!! =)


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

threegoldengirls said:


> Atlantis is the lighter one of the 3. My poor baby will still look bad when we go, her hair was shaved for the surgery and they shaved her where they were going to remove more tumors but they had to stop and bring her out of the anesthetic. Now that the stitches are almost dissolved she's all scabbie.


Atlantis is a beautiful girl - I can't wait to see her and give her lots of love.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> o'kay I hope ya'll don't get offended by this but my hubby emailed me just now saying...
> 
> " BTW only 4 working days left until ORGY. (Ohio region Golden Yippie) "


Haha...he's ornery.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... he's excited... as am I!!! Should be fun... and for us it's a mini-vaca as well!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> It looks like we will be able to come. The vet said I can take Atlantis. I want her to enjoy the rest of her short life as much as she can. The tumors were malignant and there is nothing that can help her. I won't have my precious girl for long so I want her to have as much fun as she can possibly have.


Cathy again I'm so sorry for you're sweet girl, I'm gonna bring Charlie maybe them two can hang out. He didn't get to go last year but will come this year. I know he won't go in the water but still he will enjoy himself.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> o'kay I hope ya'll don't get offended by this but my hubby emailed me just now saying...
> 
> " BTW only 4 working days left until ORGY. (Ohio region Golden Yippie) "
> 
> and I thought it was too funny not to share!! =)


That too funny, he is all exited.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Where are we meeting up? Parking lot? Just inside the park??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

The big area for the large dogs is by the parking lot. I say we meet in there. It's pretty large, so I'm planning on staying near the front until a few people get there, and then maybe we can migrate toward the back because it's usually less crowded back there?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

That's kind of what I was thinking...plus I'd like to see people's dogs dry first!  I know that once mine sees the water, he will be in it and will not come out!  Gotta love them water dogs.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

shenando said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking...plus I'd like to see people's dogs dry first!  I know that once mine sees the water, he will be in it and will not come out!  Gotta love them water dogs.


Haha - mine, too!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ya'll will have to watch out for my two... they like to goose ppl (i.e. wiggle between legs while dripping wet and creating squeals of panic)


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Woohoo! My sister just called me and told me that her boss asked her to trade weekends - this weekend for a weekend in August. Meaning...she and Riley (her Golden) are coming tomorrow, too!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Blaireli said:


> Woohoo! My sister just called me and told me that her boss asked her to trade weekends - this weekend for a weekend in August. Meaning...she and Riley (her Golden) are coming tomorrow, too!



That's great!!!! The more the merrier! Can't wait to meet everyone that wasn't there last year and see the ones that were again


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope Claudia is able to make it. Poor Charlie - I hope everyone is keeping him in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry i wont be making it again this year. I'm on call this weekend. Hope everyone has a blast and a safe trip. We look forward to the pics:wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I hope Claudia is able to make it. Poor Charlie - I hope everyone is keeping him in their thoughts and prayers.


Thanks Blair, you guys take Lot's of pictures. I can't leave him here alone or take him with me. We'll have a get together again soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> That's great!!!! The more the merrier! Can't wait to meet everyone that wasn't there last year and see the ones that were again


 
Cathy, don't drop you're camera this year....LOL just kidding...take lot's of pictures for me. 
I'll be waiting to see them.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I just messaged you about that on your side


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> I just messaged you about that on your side


We must be telepathic...LOL


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie and I plan to be there today, too.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Well we're back! Had a great time! Everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. I took alot of pictures today but I have to put them on the computer and sort through them, and to tell you the truth I am just too danged tired to do that tonight. After we got home(left earlier then the rest of everyone else, Atlantis was tired) I walked in the door and started bathing the girls one at a time. And now I'm just to pooped to do anything else. I try to put the pictures on tomorrow.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're home too!! We had a great time meeting everyone today :bowl: :bowl:
I loved everyone's goldens... they were all soo sweet and cuddly! The kids are OUT COLD as I type! I don't think I'll be hearing a peep out of them until tomorrow at breakfast :

Anywho... here's a couple pics... more to come later!!

Beautiful and sweet Atlantis!


















First arriving in the water park (note not all goldens are in this pic)









Parker!! <-- what a hoot, this boy LUVS his ball!!









Geds









Someone's happy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Well we're back! Had a great time! Everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. I took alot of pictures today but I have to put them on the computer and sort through them, and to tell you the truth I am just too danged tired to do that tonight. After we got home(left earlier then the rest of everyone else, Atlantis was tired) I walked in the door and started bathing the girls one at a time. And now I'm just to pooped to do anything else. I try to put the pictures on tomorrow.


 
Hey been waiting on you're report, glad you guys had a great time. Post Lot's of pictures tomorrow:wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> We're home too!! We had a great time meeting everyone today :bowl: :bowl:
> I loved everyone's goldens... they were all soo sweet and cuddly! The kids are OUT COLD as I type! I don't think I'll be hearing a peep out of them until tomorrow at breakfast :
> 
> Anywho... here's a couple pics... more to come later!!
> ...


Sweet Atlantis, there all beautiful, thanks for some pictures.
I still feel bad I couldn't come, couldn't leave Charlie and the kids wanted to go so bad...sniff


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm at my mom and dad's trying to post pictures, but it's taking forever. I will post them from work on Monday!  I'm glad everyone had a great time and made it home safely. 

Claudia - you were missed today, but hopefully we can all get together again sometime soon!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Geddy and Sawyers Mom (I'm very bad in remembering names!), you took very beautiful pictures! My Tasia and Atlantis slept all the way home and Kaylee just looked at the scenery. Now they all zonked! Probably won't do much tomorrow either, at least not until my granddaughter comes over


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Claudia... we definitely missed you all today. I sure hope Charlie is having a better night tonight!!

ThreeGoldenGirls... you know... I don't believe we exchanged names!! I'm bad about that :X (but my name is Sandra). And I hear ya about the recovery time... it's gonna take my two at least that long LOL!!

Here's a few more...

Atlantis playing in the surf









Blair's sister's sweetheart of a girl... Riley taking a mud bath before the water haha!!









Sawyer and Geddy









Maggie or perhaps Tucker??









Soy-Boy









Sea of Goldens









Parker









um... everyone lol!









Sweetie Riley, Considering gettin' that ball!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pictures, it's so much fun to see all those Goldens together.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll post the rest tomorrow... but for now the rest of us have to do like G-Bear is doing!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I just couldn't wait till tomorrow so here are a few pictures. Sorry but I don't know how to put the captions in like everyone else:doh: Plus I'm not sure which one is which:uhoh:


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

And here is almost everyone


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pics Cathy, I think I can make out some of the dogs...LOL


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a fabulous day for a gathering!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww great pics TGG!! That last one is def. Geddy lol!

Here's the rest of my pics...














































Parker









Sawyer



























Riley I think









Blairs kids... 









Happy Parker









Sawyer and a cute little lab friend he made









Sawyer and a bulldog friend... bulldogs go in water?? lol!!









Group Photos


















And one little video of Geddy and Daddy


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

What a good time! It's so neat to see that many goldens together. Somebody had three together in town the other day and it caused a stir.."Look at those goldies"... you had almost a dozen by my count...and a few friends too.

Sweet Atlantis looks like she had a good time. Awww..... its good you could bring her along to play with all the young uns.

And that afterglow Picture of Geddy sleeping with her teddy is precious...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ya'll have way too much fun up there in Ohio!!!!!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

These pics are great!  I know we had a great time yesterday! Here are some that I took, though I swear those dogs were moving too quickly for my camera! 
















I believe this is Tucker and Geddy...correct me if I'm wrong...it got confusing at times! 








Kaylee hates getting her face wiped off.  








Group shot








Parker








Rich with a group of goldens








Rich with more goldens








Parker








Sawyer








Geddy and Sawyer...my personal favorite picture that I took. 
































Not sure who this is with Parker








Again...Parker with someone and a black lab








Parker
















I swear this dog looked just like Parker, except for she didn't have a green collar!








Parker with his favorite ball


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

love all the pictures. One of these days i want to make it to the gathering. I've missed both years do to work. :doh:


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the pics!!! I kept wanting to come, but nobody to watch my little ones....it's nice to see everyone having a great time!!! I am right on the IN/OH border..LOL Hope to make it to the next one!!!  Keep the pics coming, it looks like a spectacular time!!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Here a some more pictures of the meet-up yesterday. I hope it's not too many


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, keep going thought them, all dogs look so beautiful.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Looks like you all had a great time. I love the pics


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!!! Looks like everyone had a ball. So fun to see many together.... and what a thrill to see that Atlantis came and looks like she liked that water !!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

shenando said:


> View attachment 31836
> 
> Not sure who this is with Parker


That's Luke!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time!! 
I'm sorry I missed it - I'll definitely have to make the next one.


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like it was a good time! Sorry Bam and I missed it. 
Too much going on in July.....

At least we got 2nd place in our beach v-ball tournament....... Probably would have had more fun at the meet up though! 

Next time we'll be there!


----------

